# What do you use for spreading glue?



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

What do you use for spreading glue?
And do you spread glue on one face or both?

I'm still experimenting trying everything from fingers, to brushes, scraps of wood, squirt bottle, roller, etc. Trying to decide what is the most efficient and speedy way to get glue evenly spread between two surfaces before clamping. What works best for you?

I've completely given up on trying to find the neatest way… I take a bath in the stuff every time.


----------



## wisno (Feb 26, 2010)

It depend on the glue that you use. There are many types of glue and they have their own character. You need to discuss with your glue supplier.

Good luck
wisn


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

I buy the acid brushes from H.F. and then cut off the britsels to about a half an inch. if you are edge glueing the rub joint seems to work real well also . If you are doing a large surface [such as veneering] I always use a scrap os thin plywood….........................Schloemoe


----------



## Jesse_Rei (May 23, 2010)

either a glue brush or my finger generally.use just enough glue so that both surfaces are shiney and wet. if you cant see the grain through the glue your using too much and the extra is just gonna splooge out. as there arent any dry spots youll get a strong bond.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Cheap paint brushes sometimes trimmed or pieces of scrap wood.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

For smaller areas like joints I use and acid brush or my finger. on larger areas I might use a bondo spreader. I also saw a tip on line for use the inside of a form brush that is just the handle and a plastic strip.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a small stiff brush, and I apply it to both edges.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

On most things I use acid brushes. I buy them 50 at a time from Rockler.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Like schloemoe I use the acid brushes from H.F., or I'll pick them up at the woodworking show. Either way they're only $4.99 for 36 at H.F. (on sale right now for $2.99) And I glue both sides completely, it uses more glue and waste some but I don't worry about my glue joints breaking.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Yup HF acid brushes or chip brushes with the bristles shortened.
Sometimes I wash them to be reused or just get lazy and throw them away.
For some reason, I think I read it in a woodworking magazine, it is better to 
apply glue to both surfaces. Something about the moisture of each piece being the same,
they soak in the glue, and makes for a better glue up.
Or maybe I dreamed that one…

Lisa


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mary Anne, I use Acid brushes as well sometimes but here is what I have also found that works great. http://lumberjocks.com/clieb91/blog/16018

CtL


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Mary Anne, do you have any pinking shears? Take all those freebie credit card offers and cut triangle points along one edge. They flex, and you can spread glue on surfaces in fine lines to perfection. I have a stack of them and use them as throw-aways for spreading glue.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Barb- I like this idea. It's like a mini adhesive trowel. Cool !!

Now seriously- call me paranoid but I sent Mary Anne 
a PM about some of my gluing tools and I fear she is going to out me….
I will just post the PM before she does -

Mary Anne,
I use my mothers good silver butter knives, or pie server.
If I'm doing a large area, I use the bottom sole of my husbands Bostonian shoes. 
In tight spots where you wish your fingers were smaller, I cut the arms off my daughters Barbies and "reach in" with the little hand….

Okay, I feel better now….

And it is okay if you get the glue all over your face, it's an excellent "peel"...LOL


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Splooge? Learned a new word today from Jesse. Any one use foam brushes? I would think that some would leave bits of foam in the glue.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Roller applicator bottle… for large glue ups…and for small weave glue ups I just squirt straight from the small Tite Bond III bottle and cover the surface and then *splooge* it against the next block…


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

i use my fingers for small areas, metal spatula for gluing tenons and mortises, a cheap brush for larger areas and when gluing panels together.
i used to use a brush for nearly everything, but the spatula is a much more effective tool for getting the right amount on tenons and inside mortises without making a mess.
and i always try to put glue on the two surfaces, especially when it needs to be really solid.

btw, does anyone else suffer from the plastic rear pants syndrome? i have the bad habit of whiping gluey fingers on my rear pocket, to the point where it becomes like solid plastic!


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I use my fingers, acid brushes, pieces of old credit cards and, for applying glue to the substrate when veneering, a printer's roller. For larger surfaces, the printer's roller works very well, leaving a nice even coating of glue and not absorbing as much as does a foam paint roller. For really small glue jobs, like box joints, I normally use a toothpick.

Jim


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use foam brushes… no problem with the brushes falling apart. I also use the acid brushes that others talked about. I'm going to try to use the plastic inside the foam brushes (which, by the way, I buy at the craft stores for 0.05 cents each on sale - I buy a hundred of them when I can find that many) as someone else suggested.
I only put glue on 1 side of a cutting board glue up. I've never had a problem with them.
I don't have any Barbie dolls….
Ellen


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Something else I often use are door shims. I always have a large coffee can full of them around and it's easy enough to break off the thin end to spread glue.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

finger . any thing better


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I may get thrown out the woodworker's fellowship for saying this, but….. For small joints, if I am going to be able to get the parts together before the glue runs, I don't spread it at all. jut lay down a small bead and clamp 'em together. Otherwise, I either use my finger, or foam brush.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm with Charlie. Let it spread itself when clamping. At least for Titebond

I do use the acid brush to get into biscuit slots when I use them. Also use them for epoxy and polyurethane.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Buy my PVA glue(similar to Titebond) in 5 gallon containers and decant into those plastic ketchup bottles with a thin spout. I do a lot of edge jointing and simply run 2 beads on one of the edges before clamping up. Let the glue spread itself! Always get just enough squeeze out and has never had a problem in many, many years. Suppose doing it many times has taught me how thick the beads must be.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I would have to say my finger so I can feel any bits of sawdust or other debris. For large areas I use a brush. For box sides I use an artist's brush. By the way, I am happy to see warm weather arrive, but now the glue is setting up way too fast.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Sometimes I use the acid brushes… and like schloemoe I find they need trimming. I also (depending on how wide is the joint) use a small acrylic paintbrush when I need far more control.

But like you… I get covered with glue no matter what….


----------



## wch (Apr 20, 2010)

I usually just use a scrap of cardboard, but I find it's hard to get a nice consistent layer, so I end up using more glue then necessary, which leads to more mess and cleanup.

However, I've seen pictures of comblike glue spreaders with little teeth, and to me it looks like the way to go to get a consistent layer. Since it's easier to spread evenly, it should be faster to use, which means you have more open time to position the pieces being glued together. I bet if you took a silicone spatula and cut tiny little notches into it, it would make an excellent glue spreader that could be easily cleaned.

Here are some pictures of comb-shaped spreaders (although these are for other things besides woodworking).
One
Two


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm with* barbs*, I cut up those unwanted credit cards that are sent in the mail. I cut them in different sized trapezoids (angled rectangles http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrilateral) so I can use the different sizes for small/med/large surfaces. I use them especially for mixing and applying epoxy as they are stiff, yet flexible, disposable and FREE!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, what a lot of good answers. One of the really cool things about the LJ community is the generosity and willingness to share methods and secrets. Success or failure, for me, often comes in the small details like knowing how to spread the glue in a given situation. I love learning the things that are second nature to more experienced woodworkers.

Thank you, *everyone*!
It looks like brushes get the most use, and giving it the finger is also popular. 
I really like *Barbs'* credit card idea and making triangle fingers with pinking shears. You could even put a handle on it like *clieb91's* spreaders. Then there is *Dustbunny's* Barbie doll fingers. LOL

Plenty of *splooging* went on in my shop today.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I save all those fake credit cards that come relentlessly in the mail, they are great spreaders. For thin edges, ye ol' finger.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I almost forgot… I've used a raccoon tail with pretty good success as well.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mary anne
in the tile part of box stores , or at any hardware ask ,
they have 4"square plastic spreaders , cheap .
they have from 1/16" to 1/4" square notches on all sides ,
great for surfaces , you can smosh it around and get even lines ,
and see where the glue is thick or thin ,
wash as you finish with a kitchen brush ,
or let it dry and scrape with a putty knife ,
they can last years .
they also have them in metal , but with v notches ,
like ellen makes ,
even dedicated ones with a rolled handle .
thanks .


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL @ Charlie!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was going to say old credit cards, but it has already been said, so i won't.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

*TopomaxSurvivor*
Then I won't thank you for the suggestion because I already did.


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

Gotta love acid brushes!


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

for 4/4 edge joints I lay down 2 small beads near center and clamp. Just add more beads for wider joints. It kinda spreads itself


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I use a piece of cardboard. There is a picture and a little description in my last blog post (which needs an update - progress is slow)


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I know I am gonna get for this: I take various size plastic drywall putty knives, run threw my dado set to make grooves, they last forever


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I use the Acid brushes like most everyone does. I also use old toothbrushes sometimes. They spread the glue very well. I also have a small paint roller that I use when I need to cover a large area quickly. However one unusual thing that I us is this. I save all of those fake credit cards that come in the mail. They make great spreaders. Also, you can cut them with scissors to make something to reach into a tight spot. One trick that has also proven pretty handy is to cut these cards with a set of pinking shears to give them a toothed edge. You can then spread glue with little grooves similar to the way you do with a trowel when spread flooring glue. This is handy for some applications.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It just depends on WHERE I am spreading the glue. For tight spaces, I use acid brushes, or doing things like laminating large panels front to back, I have a glue roller that works great, unless it is a large panel, then I have found that Bondo squeegees work great…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

HI MaryAnne. it depends on what I'm gluing as to what I use to spread the glue. On flat surfaces for laminated layups etc, I use a short stick and run it across to make sure all the surface has plenty of glue- no bare spots. If I'm doing frames, raised panel doors or biscuit joined parts, I use the acid brushes to work the glue int these cmall areas or corners for complete coverage- the more surface area the stronger the joint. I keep a damp rag around for clean up and squeeze out. I have pretty much standardized on tight bond III glue but I do use epoxy for filling and where there is a need for a super stong joint. West System Epoxy will penetrate both wood surfaces about 1/32"- it is my very best glue for many substrates.


----------



## billthekatt (Feb 12, 2010)

i tend to use my fingers for most glue ups then i always seem to wipe the excess off under the bench..ive also started to use a roller for larger glue ups..seems to work pretty good..


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great ideas! I really like the various spreaders.

I had another thought that no one has mentioned yet: dipping small pieces into a puddle of glue.
I might try that on the weave board I am working on.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I found those reusable plastic brushes so hard that they acted like squeegees. I use acid brushes from Harbor Freight after I give them a serious haircut. The exact same brushes are sold at woodworking stores as glue brushes for many times the price.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/940


----------



## juanabee (Mar 1, 2010)

Acid brush for medium areas, with the bristles trimmed for smaller areas, small foam roller for sheet goods and larger areas.


----------



## bluesmarky (Jun 1, 2010)

For larger flat pieces I have started using a notched trowel for adhesives. It seems to do a good job of spreading the glue evenly before clamping. Just make sure you wipe off the trowel when you are done.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Acid bushes for me also…but I bought ones that have plastic tips instead of hair. They clean up really easy after gluing so you don't have to throw them out. Two boxes of 50 have lasted me over four years now. When doing a cutting board I used a piece of 6-32 threaded rod. I would apply the glue and then spread it with the rod. The threading gave a perfect consistancy and thickness. All you have to do is rinse the rod off afterwards. I have also been using small Dixie cups to hold the glue. Since I do a lot of "small" glue-ups I would squirt some glue onto a piece of wax paper, or whatever was handy, but that wouldn't work well all the time. Now I squirt the glue into a small plastic dixie cup. I can even add a little water if I want to thin it up. It makes it much easier to handle. After the job is done just throw it out.


----------



## BenEPW (Aug 12, 2009)

I usually use my fingers. once in a while I'll think before I've got glue on my hands and grab something small out of the scrap bin instead, but I usually only think of that after it's too late.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Always spread with the pointer finger.
It's ok to wipe off extra with any finger.
I do one side and make sure I spread it well.


----------



## TheMechanic007 (Mar 8, 2010)

*"Oh, I almost forgot… I've used a raccoon tail with pretty good success as well. 

-Charlie M. "Woodworking - patience = firewood" "*

Does it bother the raccoon at all?

Acid brushs here and when needed I keep the inside part of foam brushes-the wood handle with plastic tab…


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

For titebond, I took a tip from Marc (TWW). I mostly use acid brushes which I've trimmed short. Thought that was my own discovery as the long bristles were too unwieldy. But I keep the brush fresh through a project by keeping it in a jar of water (that part from Marc). Allows me to get away with only 1 or 2 brushes per project. Just have to make sure you get most of the water out before using.

for epoxy - which I generally only use as a gap filler - I use a thin strip of wood to act as a trowel/putty knife.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

This is cheap and no joke….........old tooth brushes are excellent!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

When using wood glue, I use my finger or an acid brush. When the kids at school give me funny looks for it, I tell them to try using a scrap piece of wood and most of the time they finish using their fingers. It works well.

When using CA glues, I usually use a cut up piece of plastic cup. The glue doesn't stick well to the type of plastic so it can be spread, not stuck to the project.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Found a glue spreader on clearance table at Sears a few years back that was a bottle (about one pint) with several differenct caps for glueups. The two I use most are the 2" wide roller and the head for biscuit joints. It works really well with Titebond III. Fo small job, like most, I use trimmed acid brushes from HF.

Barb's credit card idea is excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flowchart_jockey (Dec 23, 2009)

I use pieces of one lb butter boxes, which are waxed cardboard. The wax keeps it from soaking up the glue and it is even more flexible than a fake credit card. Now I just need to avoid the temptation to wipe off the excess while it is still wet.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

one or 2 of 8 working fingers


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

I've tried pretty much all of these methods and have settled on painting pads.

Little ones. About 1" by 1 1/2" works great.

When done just throw them into a jar of water. Fish one out when you need it, pat it down with a paper towel, and "Bob's your uncle".


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i myself use my finger….its a tool you dont have to buy  i just hate when i wipe the glue from my finger on the same exact spot under my bench 2x in a row  then its all over my hands


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have always found using my tongue works well. The texture and thickness of the tongue is perfect for spreading glue. U just gotta watch out for the splinters though, they can be a real doosy! A good splinter can really take the appetite out of the meal time process. I try to get my wife let me use her tongue but she is just not very cooperative!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Too bad they don't make banana flavored glue,
I would give it a try ! ....LOL


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah the flavor sort of kills it some, and if you happen to count calories it sort of skews those numbers a bit, but heck, otherwise it is a God given tool! LOL


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Banana glue? Were you one of those kids that ate paste in school?

Thank you all again for the great replies.
My raccoon thanks you if you consider the many alternatives to Charlie's suggestion.


----------



## MisterCat (May 25, 2010)

I use the trimmed off edge of 3/4" plywood, and about 4-10" long depending on what I'm gluing. I don't have to bother trying to clean it up after I'm done, as the piece was destine for the waste bin anyway. I glue both sides of a joint as I have found the usable open time for most glues is a little longer when both faces are wet then when only one is.


----------



## britt (May 23, 2010)

Recycle plastic milk jugs Just cut into what ever shape you need


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

back in first grade i spread paste with an icicle pop stick ..on my tongue


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I use an acid brush.


----------



## Appelboom (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm with Britt, milk jugs are great. I've been thinking about getting some acid brushes thou, just checked harbor freight on sale right now $1.99 for 36 on sale right now so might pick some up soon. http://www.harborfreight.com/36-piece-1-2-half-inch-horsehair-bristle-acid-shop-brushes-41338.html


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know much about glue spreading, but I do have a great spaghetti recipe.


----------



## stnich (May 24, 2010)

I generally put glue on both surfaces. I use a regular 1/2" artist paint brush for small and regular use. I keep it on my work bench in a plastic container filled with water when it's not in use. Pull it out dry it off it's ready to go. I also keep a yellow sponge and misc old tooth brushes in the container. I find that yellow is the best color cause it leaves very little residue on the workpiece. When I do a lot of edge gluing I use the top to a glue roller applicator bottle. Put the glue on with a reg bottle then roll it out. Stick the roller in the water when done and clean it with hot water after the glue up session. For large surface areas a piece of scrap, plastic trowel etc. Polyurathane glues I use acid brushes, scraps, etc. and just throw them away after I'm done

On a side note when using bisquits, dowels, dominoes, loose or intergal tenons what is your gluing method?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I think applying the glue and the method you use is only part of the equation. WHERE you apply it is just as important. There is a great article in the AUG 2010 FWW issue that addresses strategic placement of glue during glue-ups. There are some great tips in there. The one that addresses through dovetails works like a charm. It shows that you can use less glue in some instances. I do not particularly enjoy using glue, but it is necessary in many situations. Figuring out all the little nuances is tricky, I am still figuring it out.


----------



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

I was laminating some 1" boards to get wider stock and I found those little disposable paint rollers about 4-5 inches log worked really well for this. The "blister package" they come in is actually a little paint tray. It took a bit of practice, but I found I could roll out on both faces a really even film of glue, and when I clamped the boards together, I got almost no squeeze out-worked well for putting a lot of glue quickly on broad surfaces.

I washed out the rollers and used them repeatedly for my whole project.

George


----------

